
Luhhu – Founding a Zapier agency before no-code was cool - FabienHerfray
https://www.frenl.com/interview/founding-a-zapier-agency-before-no-code-was-cool
======
lowdose
Zapier should open up to resellers and referrals so smaller specialized
companies are able to integrate their offering for non-tech SME's.

~~~
andrewjdavison1
Agreed! It’s something me (I’m the expert from the interview) and other
experts have been pushing the team at Zapier to introduce.

They’ve been receptive to the idea - which is great - but no plans yet.

~~~
toomuchtodo
What was the process like to become Zapier certified?

~~~
andrewjdavison1
When I first joined the program, it was a multiple-choice exam asking some
fairly easy stuff about how Zapier works etc.

Then, they changed the certification to be based on having to build some
example zaps based on an imagined business scenario (and they made all current
experts go through this).

Apparently it's going to change again. They have a community forum now, and
part of getting certified is going to be based on actively participating and
helping people in there.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

